# question about lenses



## hc806 (Jan 19, 2009)

btw ive read that some dont prefer polarized lens because it takes away the reflections causing you not to see the bumps? but i thought that would help.. so i have no idea, ive also read that yellow lenses will help to see the bumps more.. but i really cant use it for day time because it enhances the light way too much and my eyes will have to squint to look through the bright lenses, thanks for the help


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

I personally like polarized lenses excpet it can make it a little difficult to distinguish patches of ice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Smith Ignitor Mirror


----------



## hc806 (Jan 19, 2009)

mirror? i already have a mirrored day goggle and it still seems that its hard to see for the day. i wonder if i should just wing it, and as long as i dont see people its fine LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

hc806 said:


> mirror? i already have a mirrored day goggle and it still seems that its hard to see for the day. i wonder if i should just wing it, and as long as i dont see people its fine LOL


Lenses have varying degrees of visible light transmission, even mirrored ones. Smith's Sensor Mirror lens has a VLT of 70% whereas Platinum Mirror allows 25%. Even though they are both mirrored, they perform vastly different functions.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Mirrored lenses are meant for blue bird days when the sun is shining bright. Cost more does not necessarily mean better with goggles. For night, there is no reason to use anything but a clear lense or nothing if its not snowing. The persimmon lens is going to be your best for all around daytime use though I prefer yellow .


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You can't see ice for shit with a polarized lens. You don't know you're on ice until your in full on survival mode. Also, in flat light conditions, everything just looks flat, nice and smooth. I have a polarized lens in my Smith Phenoms and they're for bright sunny days only. But, for bright, sunny, bluebird days with good conditions, they can't be beat. If you're looking for a goggle that does it all though, polarized lenses are NOT the way to go.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I ride with Anon Realms and have 2 lenses. Blue bird I rock the Red Solex which is 55% VLT, and low light clouds getting rained or puked on I go with Blue Lagoons at 18% VLT.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You definitely need a mirrored lens for daytime use. Everyone needs to keep in mind that he is using Oakley A-Frames so obviously he can't get Smith Ignitor mirrors. Using yellow for bright days is asking for eye problems. From the sounds of it, you are using the black iridium lens.

For bright days, I am a fan of the Fire Iridium lens. The VR50 Emerald Iridium is nice too. Fire Iridium gives view a deeper hue so if you aren't too big on that, go with the VR50 Emerald. These two lenses are great with contrast so that should help you with the bumps on bright days.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Dano said:


> I ride with Anon Realms and have 2 lenses. Blue bird I rock the Red Solex which is 55% VLT, and low light clouds getting rained or puked on I go with Blue Lagoons at 18% VLT.


Red Solex is 25% VLT and Blue Lagoon is 68% VLT.


----------



## hc806 (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for the help so far guys, but i think some of you guys are mistaking what i currently own and also what i want for the goggles for, I basically have a perfect set of night goggles yellow lens from oakley on the A-frames, but i would like to get a better set of goggles or lens for the BRIGHT or BLUE days .. as the other member mentioned that i need an all around lens, i actually only need it for DAY time use only... and another member mentioned that they are using yellow for day time? isnt that horrible, my eyes goes nuts its way too bright... thanks.. i knew i shouldve bought the red solex anon realms..


**edit

i was playing with this site http://www.anonoptics.com/goggles/lens_performance/2-silver-rose/ and seemed like the red solex seemed good for blue bird days, but then again, this doesnt seem accurate at all


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I use Black Iridium for bright days. Fire Iridium is also very nice.

Other goggles to consider:

Smith I/O or I/OS (for smaller face). Comes with two lenses and a hard case. The ignitor mirror it comes with is awesome for day riding.

Zeal Eclipse

Electric EG2 (good luck finding these right now)

Dragon Mace (their mirrored lenses are called "ionized")


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You seem to be under the impression that a yellow lens 'brightens up' dark areas and is good for night riding. That's not the case. They filter out blue light making shadows and snow texture more visible in low light or foggy days. EVERY colored lens filters out some percentage of the light. At night, that's bad. You just want something to protect your eyes from the snow / wind. 

Here is a good explanation of the tints:
In low light and fog, yellow, gold and amber lenses filter out blue light, emphasizing shadows in the snow so you can see bumps better. They also work well in moderate light.
Rose lenses are excellent on low-light gray days
In bright light, dark tints (especially green) will keep your eyes more comfortable.
Polarized lenses block reflected glare off the horizontal plane and are great when it's bright out. But they may not be ideal near the end of the day when long shadows appear in the snow, because they are usually made with a darker tint than most sun lenses.
Mirror (or "flash") coatings will block some, but not a lot of glare. They are usually more of a cosmetic than a practical feature.
For night riding and skiing, use only clear lenses.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Cifex, he isn't talking about a regular yellow lens. He is using the Oakley Hi-Intensity Yellow lens. Check it out. They are insanely nice night riding lenses.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes. I own them. It provides a nice shiny blue reflection at certain angles and makes the goggles look cool. Other than that, it doesn't do much but sell goggles. I'd love to see some documentation from Oakley or another authority to prove me wrong. I'll happily eat my foot.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I actually don't like the look of the Hi Yellow lol. I just like how I can see better at night with them. Light transmission through the Hi-Yellow is 81%. It's right on Oakley's site. Even says flat to very low light conditions.

Got the documentation and someone who has tried them. They make night riding better than clear lens in my opinion.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Flat to very low light does not mean 'night'. Night means night.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

It also says extremely low light.

On Oakley's terms, that means night. None of their lenses specifically say "night." Extreme low light is provided by even the moon.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You can do what you like but the implication that a lens that filters out 20% of light and shifts the color is ideal for night riding is not correct. They will work a hell of a lot better than a darker lens, but not clear. From Oakley's website:



> These three precision lenses fit every version of our PROVEN™ SNOW Goggle. *For night sessions, use the Clear lens.* Choose the Persimmon lens for improved depth perception in low light and overcast conditions. Each option is a dual-lens design with venting to fight fog buildup, and our scratch-resistant LEXAN® filters out UV rays that can fry your vision. So gear up, arm your eyes and go attack the hill.



Additionally, here is a link to Anon's guide. http://www.evogear.com/info/helpcenter/512.aspx


----------



## hc806 (Jan 19, 2009)

nice i will start looking into those now, but definetly keeping my hi yellows for night time, dont dig the clear, and IMO the yellow does seem to work nice at night.. but just my opinion


----------



## hc806 (Jan 19, 2009)

nice the dragon mace look nice and same with the smith IO.. but damn the SMITH IO look funky with the lens like that.. but may be better for easier switching of lenses


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

hc806 said:


> nice the dragon mace look nice and same with the smith IO.. but damn the SMITH IO look funky with the lens like that.. but may be better for easier switching of lenses


The Smith I/O is so friggen sweet. I was pissed when I found out that they don't fit my face properly. I wish they had Asian fit foam like Oakley does. The lenses are super easy to swap. I like them most for the field of vision. There is barely any plastic from the frames intruding on your view. The ignitor lens is also sick for days (I bought them for my fiancee's parents and I tried them so that's how I know).

@Cifex: Clear will always be superior at night than any type of color. I personally prefer the yellows because I favor the tint it gives the terrain at night. It highlights the lines. Of course, I don't do backcountry. Out of bounds riding will be a very different situation. Resort riding will have artificial lights anyway.


----------

